# DC Wiring



## charliem (Dec 23, 2012)

I’m fixing to build my first layout, N scale, 2 loops, 2’x3.5’. I’m sticking with DC this time. As for the wiring , I understand how to run a bus for the track and, with this size of a layout, I’ll only need to power it at one spot. But, on larger layouts in any scale, do you power your track in sections off a bus? Or should I say, your track joiners, are some plastic to isolate sections so each one is powered off the bus individually? 

(I hope this makes sense!). Thanks!!!!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

yes, each section is powered individually through lighted switches .. in my case eight sections ..


----------



## charliem (Dec 23, 2012)

That’s what I thought, just running each section in parallel off the bus. Big thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Do you really need a bus? If you only have to power each loop with one set of drops, you don't really need a bus IMO.

The idea of a bus is to reduce voltage drop by having to extend power leads to the extremes of a 'large' layout. If you are quite sure that you'd only need one pair of feeders to each of your two loops, then the bus is somewhat redundant.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

As long as you don't have a reversing loop, you don't HAVE to isolate the sections, as long as you are careful to get the polarity right.


----------



## charliem (Dec 23, 2012)

No I don't need a bus or separate loops, at least for what I'm planning. I'm just trying to get the "wiring image" straight in my head. DCC is still AT LEAST 18 months away!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Charlie

For a layout as you describe yours, only one or
two track drops would be sufficient, each powered
from a 2 wire bus from your power pack. The same
would be true even if you expanded your layout.
You would simply add track drops every 6 feet or
so connected to the same bus. This would also
be true if you later converted to DCC. There is
actually no difference in wiring a small layout for
DC or DCC.

Of course, it's important that every joiner be tight
and provide a positive electrical contact. Then for
smooth trouble free train running, always make
sure the rail heads and the loco wheels are clean.


By the way, only very large layouts such as operated
by clubs really need the 'isolated blocks' and the like.
This is to keep trains running even when a derail causes
a short on one of the blocks. 

Don


----------

